# Race survey



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I tried not be be too general or offend anyone....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

paki pride


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

BROWN PRIDE 114%


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

White, mostly German with a bit of Irish.

*Pimp*, your avatar is almost hypnotic.

-PK


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> White, mostly German with a bit of Irish.
> 
> Pimp, your avatar is almost hypnotic.
> 
> -PK











I'm Black and Irish


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm as white as it gets....German-Russian and Irish.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

german


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Almost all German and very proud of it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Indian.

You know Indian and Pakistani are asian too right??


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Pinoy Pride


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Czech


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u know wuts funny...its that im paki/afghani and that all these f*cking white hicks love me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> White, mostly German with a bit of Irish.
> 
> *Pimp*, your avatar is almost hypnotic.
> 
> -PK


 you look part asian PK... hmmmm
damn!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ENglish here..


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> Indian.
> 
> You know Indian and Pakistani are asian too right??


yea but technically all Latin people are American as well plus none of the Indian people I know do not identify with Asians and as i said b4 I'm not trying to offend anyone


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

pure afro american.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u know wuts funny...its that im paki/afghani and that all these f*cking white hicks love me


 Yeah, us hicks love the towel head.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

respect the tae guk ki


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> respect the tae guk ki


 Whats that?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

antarctican scumbag


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

honda loves me


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Wtf white is called european, but black is called african american.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

94 ndta**


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont wear a towel over my head...i live in la its to hot for a towel


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh, my bad


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

User said:


> Wtf white is called european, but black is called african american.


 i dont like this im "what ever" american

if you were born here your american straight up man drop the sub title sh*t, and people

still complain about seperatism today


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cubano esssssa

i was born here, both dukes moved here in late 60s early 70s


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i am 100 percent american born and raised....f*ck yea USA ALL THE WAY


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hawaiian Pride.........................


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im about as white as you can get. im like 3/4 german and 1/4 Irish.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> im about as white as you can get. im like 3/4 german and 1/4 Irish.


 Wrok!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u know wuts funny...its that im paki/afghani and that all these f*cking white hicks love me


 If I start hating on you its not gonna because of your ethnicity, its going to because of your lack of intelligence to degrade people of European decent with your "hick" comment.

Im European with some Cherokee Indian in me.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> > Wtf white is called european, but black is called african american.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said before I did not want to offend anyone...some brown skinned people would be offended by being called black while on the other hand the black people in my family couldn't give a damn....


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Indian


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

White ~ Very Irish.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > u know wuts funny...its that im paki/afghani and that all these f*cking white hicks love me
> ...


 So you got a little indian in you right now lol :laugh:


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > u know wuts funny...its that im paki/afghani and that all these f*cking white hicks love me
> ...


 Are you trying to say your native.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

polish


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


 What are you trying to point out?!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Irish, American Indian, Dutch(I believe)

This land really is my land you could say.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

austrian


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

what does this have to do with racing?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Nothing its just that everyone says your extremely hott and i have never seen a mildly attractive women that was first nations and that leaves me to beleive that you are not hott.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ms, natt u are a native?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Jebus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jebus said:
> ...


that is true, theres lots of natives around here, none are remotly atractive,

and wuts up with the chevy astro vans and pontiac sunfires?

do natives in your country pay tax, or get free cars, or get financial aids from your government, cause ours do?

also, pm me if u want jokes,


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

i think we will need a pic of ms natt to settle this :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jebus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jebus said:
> ...


 Lets put it this way, 90% of me is white


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lonald said:


> i think we will need a pic of ms natt to settle this :nod:


 Ive posted one already


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

im like.. italian/white

something to that effect atleast..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > i think we will need a pic of ms natt to settle this :nod:
> ...


WERE!?!, or are you joking? but seriuos did you and if so were is it








and it better not be that baby pic


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Lonald said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Lonald said:
> ...


 r u serios?? u cannot be serios!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lonald said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Lonald said:
> ...


 Hahahaha...its a baby pic dude dont get too excited. Look up in the pinned threads.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 i knew it


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 lol wut the hell, 90% of u is white, ,

ahh might come as a shocker when a guy thinks hes datin a white girl then gets into her pants and finds the 10% thats not white,


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's native american, not american indian...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

micus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jebus said:
> ...


 Why the hell are you getting so deep into the issue as to what nationality I am. Who f*cking cares! I know I dont. I am who I am, cant change that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lonald said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Lonald said:
> ...










Wasnt gonna lie


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im European with some Cherokee Indian in me.










whats his name?







:rasp: j/k

Italian here


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wholly hell, who sandblasted your vagina,


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> it's native american, not american indian...


 PC


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

micus said:


> wholly hell, who sandblasted your vagina,


 I thought that was apparently obvious, but I wouldnt use such terms to express it in such that way. However, suite yourself.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lol sorry if i offended u, no intention too, i just found it surprising is all,


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

100% Filipino


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

micus said:


> wholly hell, who sandblasted your vagina,


I think I invented that line....

Oh yeah....I've seen a pic of Ms. Natt. She is very pretty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I am


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Oh yeah....I've seen a pic of Ms. Natt. She is very pretty.


 Why am I never told of such actions?!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I mean....I have never seen a pic of Ms. Natt.......thats what I meant to say.....yeah.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, my mother is from Venezuela, my dad is from Spain, I was born in Venezuela but I'm also a spanish citizen and I'm white...WTF do I fit in on that poll?







...mixed?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I mean....I have never seen a pic of Ms. Natt.......thats what I meant to say.....yeah.










Yeah, uh huh, sure.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I mean....I have never seen a pic of Ms. Natt.......thats what I meant to say.....yeah.
> ...










I have said too much as it is.









EDIT: If you paypal me $5 you can see a pic of Ms. Natt.

J/K :rasp:


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

British all the way!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey who else voted Paki/Indo????

My little clubs no longer exclusive


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

50% Sushi and 50% Spaten German Brew. . . . the best of both worlds baby.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> 50% Sushi and 50% Spaten German Brew. . . . the best of both worlds baby.










tight


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 I hope its the updated one


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I dunno....it's the one where you are sitting on a rock...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm croatian..most people think I'm italian..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I dunno....it's the one where you are sitting on a rock...


 Hahaha...nice try









Theres only 4 pictures out there in cyberspace of me. In only one am I sitting and its definitely not on a rock


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

To clear things up for those of you going through my CichlidMadness gallery, that picture is of KumbiaQueen's sister. Im sure KQ can vouch for that as well if you dont want to believe me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So...what does it take to get a pic of you?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im one quater african american, one quater mexican, one quater jewish, and one quater french, i guess im just a heaping pile of sh*t

jk, white


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

puerto rican and italian


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

white


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Half Thai and half Irish.....

Im a gookie with an alcohol problem.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i guess half







borniqua







half







italiano







would fall under the latin community


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My dad's German, my mom's Dutch: I guess that makes me Du man


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i am welsh and hungarian

so i guess that makes me wel hung


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i am welsh and hungarian
> 
> so i guess that makes me wel hung


 Yeah, and then you woke up and stared at your 2" reality...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Half Thai and half Irish.....
> 
> Im a gookie with an alcohol problem.....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm about 80% English with the rest Swedish.


----------

